# Mead bottling



## guateshooter (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi, Im new in the art, my question is if you most to use cork in the bottles or you can use the other types like the soda or srew capas?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Personally I'm a crown cap guy. Corks have the tradition going for them, but natural corks can be inconsistent and IMO are kind of a hassle. Synthetics are better but still lots more work than capping, and capping allows multiple serving sizes from 8-oz to 12, 16-18, all the way up to champagne magnums (American only). It also allows for sparkling meads which corks really don't.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I cork my meads although Mead is extremely sensitive to oxidation some is necessary for balance and smoothness. In the case of many pyments and melomels some oxidation offers character. I use natural cork for any mead to be consumed within 1 year as they allow a small amount of air to the mead. If the mead is to be kept longer I remove the natural cork after a year and bottle with synthetic corks to prevent further oxidation. You can simply start off with synthetic corks for meads that you intent to keep for over a year, And there is nothing wrong with that. I just prefer the subtle difference imparted by slight controlled oxidation. 
Also remember If you use bottle caps be sure you use Oxygen barrier caps or you will have excessive oxidation.


----------



## guateshooter (Jun 17, 2014)

THANKS, both of you help me a lot!!


----------

